# how to change a date on hotmail



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My calender on Hotmail has NEVER had the right date/time and I cannot figure out how to set it. The 'help' is no help at all. Anybody know how to?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> My calender on Hotmail has NEVER had the right date/time and I cannot figure out how to set it. The 'help' is no help at all. Anybody know how to?


Can't help you on Hotmail, but... changing dates... hmm...

"Every gal in Constantinople
Lives in Istanbul, not Constantinople
So if you've a date in Constantinople
She'll be waiting in Istanbul."

http://thefourlads.com/Istanbul.mp3

 

-Dan


----------

